# Problema con emerge @preserved-rebuild

## sacchi

Ciao a tutti,

ho bisogno di una dritta, per cortesia...

Dando il comando in oggetto, ottengo:

# emerge @preserved-rebuild

Calculating dependencies... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "dev-db/sqlite:0".

(dependency required by "@preserved-rebuild" [argument]) 

....qualcuno sa come ne posso uscire?

emerge dev-db/sqlite non ha aiutato.

Molte grazie!

Sacchi

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prova a lanciare un 

```
$ equery d dev-db/sqlite
```

e riportare l'output.

Il problema che c'e' qualcosa (ho magari ce l'hai in qualche /etc/portage/package.*) che richiede dev-db/sqlite con slot 0 ma in portage ora esiste solo lo slot 3

```
$ eix  dev-db/sqlite

[I] dev-db/sqlite

     Available versions:  (3) 3.12.0 ~3.12.1 ~3.12.2 3.13.0 ~3.14.1 ~3.14.2 ~3.15.1 ~3.15.2 ~3.16.2

       {debug doc icu +readline secure-delete static-libs tcl test tools ABI_MIPS="n32 n64 o32" ABI_PPC="32 64" ABI_S390="32 64" ABI_X86="32 64 x32"}

     Installed versions:  3.13.0(3)(08:05:46 06. 12. 16)(icu readline -debug -doc -secure-delete -static-libs -tcl -test -tools ABI_MIPS="-n32 -n64 -o32" ABI_PPC="-32 -64" ABI_S390="-32 -64" ABI_X86="64 -32 -x32")

     Homepage:            https://sqlite.org/

     Description:         A SQL Database Engine in a C Library
```

----------

## Maxxx

Questo comando io lo lancio dopo aver effettuato l'aggiornamento del sistema, e anche dopo aver fatto

```
emerge --ask --depclean
```

e

```
revdep-rebuild
```

Magari il primo comando cancella dev-db/sqlite perchè non più necessario.

Infatti se vedi questo link

https://packages.gentoo.org/packages/dev-db/sqlite

questo pacchetto dal 29 gennaio è "dropped" (omesso).

----------

## sacchi

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Prova a lanciare un 
> 
> ```
> $ equery d dev-db/sqlite
> ```
> ...

 

Ti ringrazio per l'aiuto!

Ho lanciato prima eix:

```

# eix  dev-db/sqlite

[?] dev-db/sqlite

     Available versions:

     (0)    2.8.16-r5^t

     (3)    3.8.2 ~3.8.3 ~3.8.3.1 ~3.8.4 ~3.8.4.1 ~3.8.4.3

       {debug doc icu nls +readline secure-delete static-libs tcl test ABI_MIPS="n32 n64 o32" ABI_X86="32 64 x32"}

     Installed versions:  2.8.16-r5^t(11:29:03 PM 09/10/2011)(nls -doc -tcl) 3.13.0(3)(03:22:08 PM 02/06/2017)(-debug -doc -icu -readline -secure-delete -static-libs -tcl -test -tools ABI_MIPS="-n32 -n64 -o32" ABI_PPC="-32 -64" ABI_S390="-32 -64" ABI_X86="64 -32 -x32")     
```

equery riporta:

```

# equery d dev-db/sqlite

 * These packages depend on dev-db/sqlite:

app-crypt/gnupg-2.1.15 (tofu ? >=dev-db/sqlite-3.7)

app-portage/eix-0.31.7-r1 (sqlite ? >=dev-db/sqlite-3)

dev-lang/php-5.6.30 (sqlite ? >=dev-db/sqlite-3.7.6.3)

dev-lang/python-2.7.12 (sqlite ? >=dev-db/sqlite-3.3.8:3)

dev-lang/python-3.4.5 (sqlite ? >=dev-db/sqlite-3.3.8:3)

dev-libs/apr-util-1.5.4 (sqlite ? dev-db/sqlite:3)

dev-vcs/subversion-1.9.5 (>=dev-db/sqlite-3.7.12)

net-fs/nfs-utils-1.3.1-r5 (nfsdcld ? >=dev-db/sqlite-3.3)

net-ftp/proftpd-1.3.5b (sqlite ? dev-db/sqlite:3)

net-mail/dovecot-2.2.27 (sqlite ? dev-db/sqlite)

net-misc/asterisk-11.25.1 (dev-db/sqlite:3)

net-misc/minidlna-1.1.5-r1 (dev-db/sqlite:3)

net-wireless/hostapd-2.6 (sqlite ? >=dev-db/sqlite-3)

sys-apps/lshw-02.16b-r2 (sqlite ? dev-db/sqlite:3)

www-apps/trac-1.0.9 (sqlite ? >=dev-db/sqlite-3.3.4:3)

www-servers/lighttpd-1.4.42 (webdav ? >=dev-db/sqlite-3)   

```

È forse dovecot che usa sqlite versione 2.8?

Basta che lo riemerga? Intanto provo...

Molte grazie!

Sacchi

----------

## sacchi

 *Maxxx wrote:*   

> Questo comando io lo lancio dopo aver effettuato l'aggiornamento del sistema, e anche dopo aver fatto
> 
> ```
> emerge --ask --depclean
> ```
> ...

 

Grazie per l'aiuto!

provo subito!

Molte grazie a tutti!  :Smile: 

----------

## sacchi

 *Maxxx wrote:*   

> Questo comando io lo lancio dopo aver effettuato l'aggiornamento del sistema, e anche dopo aver fatto
> 
> ```
> emerge --ask --depclean
> ```
> ...

 

Ok ho dato 

```

emerge --ask --depclean

```

e mi ha rimosso un po' di pacchetti, ma nulla riguardo sqlite.

Poi:

```

# revdep-rebuild

 * This is the new python coded version

 * Please report any bugs found using it.

 * The original revdep-rebuild script is installed as revdep-rebuild.sh

 * Please file bugs at: https://bugs.gentoo.org/

 * Checking dynamic linking consistency

 * Assign files to packages

 !!! Broken orphaned files: No installed package was found for the following:

        * /usr/lib64/python3.1/lib-dynload/readline.so

There is nothing to emerge. Exiting.

```

a parte quell'orfano in giro (posso segarlo a mano?), non trova nulla.

A questo punto ho provato a ridare il comando

```

emerge @preserved-rebuild 

```

ma l'errore è sempre quello....

----------

## sacchi

 *sacchi wrote:*   

> ma l'errore è sempre quello....

 

..nessuno che sappia darmi una dritta?

Molte grazie!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Potresti provare a disinstallare sqlite:0 (e' sempre quello il problema?), ma prima creati il pacchetto binario di quel programma.

```
# quickpkg dev-db/sqlite:0

# emerge -C dev-db/sqlite:0

# emerge @preserved-rebuild
```

Dalla lista dei pacchetti che dipendono da dev-db/sqlite non mi pare che nessuno lo necessita

----------

## sabayonino

ciao

a suo tempo risolsi rimuovendo sqlite:0 con 

e revdep ,

```
# emerge -C sqlite && emerge @preserved-rebuild
```

----------

## sacchi

 *sabayonino wrote:*   

> ciao
> 
> a suo tempo risolsi rimuovendo sqlite:0 con 
> 
> e revdep ,
> ...

 

..e ho risolto pure io! G R A Z I E ! ! !

----------

